# pricing help



## landscapingdude (Mar 31, 2005)

hi,I'm new in the landscaping business and I would like to know how much should I charge for seeding,fertilizing,sod installation,top soil,mulch,gravel .do I charge by foot(feet) or inches ?and how much per foot(feet) or inches?I really would appreciate your help.


----------



## TAH (Jan 28, 2005)

landscapingdude said:


> hi,I'm new in the landscaping business and I would like to know how much should I charge for seeding,fertilizing,sod installation,top soil,mulch,gravel .do I charge by foot(feet) or inches ?and how much per foot(feet) or inches?I really would appreciate your help.



Are you in NYC or Alabama?


----------



## landscapingdude (Mar 31, 2005)

TAH said:


> Are you in NYC or Alabama?






nyc


----------

